# Bestimmte Ports selbst schließen ?



## cri (22. Mai 2004)

Tach Ihr!

Hab ne Frage: 
Wenn ich bei einem Portscan mit einer Software (im Offline-Zustand) bemerke, das bestimmte Ports offen sind - soll ich die dann in/mit meiner Firewall selbst/manuel schließen oder ist sowas normal... ... und ich lass sie lieber offen?

Danke!
der CRI


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
Schotten dicht und abtauchen. ;-) 
Veschaffe dir mal nen Überblick 
welche Ports und warum den und den nicht, generell zu_machen
was nur geht, aber  ohne dir selber die Luft ab_zu_drehen.


----------



## cri (23. Mai 2004)

DANKE!
dann werd ich mal nen bißchen schmöckern...

der CRI


----------

